# problem with x11/mate-panel after not clean shutdown



## YuryG (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a problem with x11/mate-panel (or MATE desktop overall). After hanging, and not clean shutdown with long pressing of power button, loading MATE (for the user that was then active) makes not appearing upper (with Applications, Places, System and shortcut-icons) and bottom (with active windows links) panels, lost background setup and not working keyboard layout switching. I've rebuilt all ports, tried to clean all that was found in /tmp and ~/.*. But with no luck, MATE has this error and every appr. 10 minutes it throws a mate-panel.core in the user directory with huge sizes from 500MiB to 3GiB (on i386 system!). When I create a new user, everything works smoothly for it. But I can't get that previous user account to work with MATE properly again. The situation repeated twice. Now I have two unusable in MATE uids.
Can someone help me to find where I could search to clean wrong leftovers from not clean shutdown to return MATE usability for that old uids or make something else to repare?
(Sorry, if it's a wrong thread, not sure where this question should go.)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2017)

The issue is most likely somewhere in your user settings because creating a new user fixes it. There's probably something amiss somewhere in ~/.gnome*, ~/.config/ or ~/.local/.


----------

